# Consider our indoor/outdoor pets in this weather



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Those of us here in the Northeastern US, know that we are experiencing sub-zero temps for the next several days.  Please remind everyone that it is not a great time to leave your pets in cold cars or out doors for long periods.  Many states do not have laws on the books making this a crime, but it is suggested that if you see a pet in need, feel free to call your local Humane Society or police anyway.
Here are some pictures you can share if you have Facebook, or other forums you belong to.

*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2017)

Good reminder Marie.  I'm not one to leave my dog outside for any length of time regardless of season.  Now that it's cold winter temps here, currently around 15 degrees, my dog is only out in the yard long enough to do his business, then it's back inside.  Luckily it seems my neighbors are like me, I don't think anyone leaves their dogs outside, not in winter anyway.  It breaks my heart to see dogs that are kept outside all day and night, many times without even an appropriate shelter.  I see a lot of that on the news.


----------



## IKE (Dec 27, 2017)

Bring them inside !


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> Good reminder Marie.  I'm not one to leave my dog outside for any length of time regardless of season.  Now that it's cold winter temps here, currently around 15 degrees, my dog is only out in the yard long enough to do his business, then it's back inside.  Luckily it seems my neighbors are like me, I don't think anyone leaves their dogs outside, not in winter anyway. * It breaks my heart to see dogs that are kept outside all day and night, many times without even an appropriate shelter.  I see a lot of that on the news*.



I saw a commercial about this earlier today.  Heartbreaking.  

And those people who keep dogs tied/chained outside make me angry.    So cruel. They don't deserve to have a pet.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 28, 2017)

I put my dog's sweater on for her very brief walks these days, it's 12 degrees right now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 28, 2017)

applecruncher said:


> I saw a commercial about this earlier today.  Heartbreaking.
> 
> And those people who keep dogs tied/chained outside make me angry.    So cruel. They don't deserve to have a pet.



I used to watch the old show on cable Animal Precinct, and they showed those poor dogs chained up in winter freezing with their ribs showing, and nobody in the house gave a darn about the dog, if they were hungry, cold or thirsty.  Many of them were taken from the owners and the owners were charged with abuse and neglect.  I always had a tissue in hand watching that show, and always became so angry.



RadishRose said:


> I put my dog's sweater on for her very brief walks these days, it's 12 degrees right now.



I use a FidoFleece jacket on my dog when I take him out in cold snowy weather, put it on him a couple of days ago when it was in the 20s.  If it's too frigid, which it can be some days in winter, we just keep him home because his paws will get too cold in the really frigid snow and ice.


----------



## IKE (Dec 29, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> If it's too frigid, which it can be some days in winter, we just keep him home because his paws will get too cold in the really frigid snow and ice.



Cold schnauzer paws problem solved SB........I bet he'll get teased a lot by the other dogs though.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 31, 2017)

Our dogs stay inside in this freezing cold weather , and just go out for little trips every now and then to go to the bathroom. It is so sad to see the pictures of these dogs left outside and covered with snow.
 Some of the heavy-coated breeds might be fine with that kind of weather (like Pyrenees ); but most other dog breeds need to be some place warm, or at least have a cozy dog house they can get into if they are an outside dog. 

I knitted my Chipper a little “bathrobe” to wear inside, especially after he has his shower, and is still a little damp in places. I always towel-dry him and then blow dry afterwards, but he needs some kind of warm wrap to wear in this cold of weather. 
He is now bathed, bathrobed, and happily curled up in his little doggy bed and snoozing again. At his age, and being blind and mostly deaf, sleeping is about all he does anymore.


----------



## Big Horn (Dec 31, 2017)

The temperature here has risen to -2, probably our high for today.  My dog goes out for no more than three or four minutes at a time.  Her beloved pack leader would run and play in the cold while she and I would stand by the house.  

I feel bad for wild animals as they get just as cold.  I feed them carrots; I use at least twenty-five pounds per week.  There was a rabbit waiting by my door when I opened it this morning.  They can't get through the snow to find food.  Thankfully, the forecast is for above freezing weather by Wednesday. but it was supposed to be +25 today.

December and January are the coldest months so we may assume that the worst is half over—I hope.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2017)

These were my two old St. Schnauzers (R.I.P.) at the park in winter wearing their Fido Fleece jackets, my dog now wears the smaller one sometimes.


----------

